# I'm going to a party and what to wear?



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2009)

I'm off to a party tonite, 1st April and I'm wondering if I should wear this dress.  This is me in the photo do you all think it will be ok or should I wear something shorter/tighter?

[broken link removed]


----------



## DavyJones (1 Apr 2009)

Wow you look great 

Dress is lovely BTW.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Wow you look great
> 
> Dress is lovely BTW.



Yeah, its not a dear dress but it only looks good because its on my fab figure.


----------



## baldyman27 (1 Apr 2009)

Maybe a nice pashmena would add to it, or a diamant necklace. Perhaps a discreet watch or..... OH MY GOD I JUST LOOKED AGAIN! SUUUUUUUUUEEE ELLEN, I'm about to PM you..... baby.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Maybe a nice pashmena would add to it, or a diamant necklace. Perhaps a discreet watch or..... OH MY GOD I JUST LOOKED AGAIN! SUUUUUUUUUEEE ELLEN, I'm about to PM you..... baby.



Nah don't think the pashmena would be a good idea, would cover up too much.  The necklace might take away the eye/attention away from my fab figure.


----------



## sandrat (1 Apr 2009)

I can lend you this one if you want to go shorter sue


----------



## DavyJones (1 Apr 2009)

I was thinking of going to bed but this thread may get very interesting


----------



## baldyman27 (1 Apr 2009)

You're modesty rather than your stunning figure, is definitely your most attractive feature.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> I can lend you this one if you want to go shorter sue



I'll only consider it if you have the shoes as well for my fab long tanned legs.


----------



## sandrat (1 Apr 2009)

Sure you can have the shoes, as you can see my legs are a little on the short side so I need them in order to make my huge This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language look a bit smaller


----------



## baldyman27 (1 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I was thinking of going to bed but this thread may get very interesting


 
I'm too upset to go to bed now. Its obviousy 'April's Men are absolutely single -minded Fools day.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2009)

Anyone else goin anywhere excitin on 1st?


----------



## sandrat (1 Apr 2009)

just thinking sue, you can't wear a bra with that dress in case you were thinking of it


----------



## baldyman27 (1 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Anyone else goin anywhere excitin on 1st?


 
To work, thank God.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> just thinking sue, you can't wear a bra with that dress in case you were thinking of it



Don't own one.


----------



## baldyman27 (1 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> just thinking sue, you can't wear a bra with that dress in case you were thinking of it


 
I am now ignoring this thread. Officially. Never looking at it again. Not even the links. Never ever.


----------



## sandrat (1 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Don't own one.


 
sure they are a waste of money with boobs like yours


----------



## jhegarty (1 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> I'm off to a party tonite, 1st April



What date did you say ?


----------



## DavyJones (1 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> just thinking sue, you can't wear a bra with that dress in case you were thinking of it







Sue Ellen said:


> Anyone else goin anywhere excitin on 1st?



Yeah am going to work on my flexing, Training for Mr Universe.


----------



## sandrat (1 Apr 2009)

of course you could always go with something like this [broken link removed]if you want to stick with the black


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2009)

Off to my OCD bed now.  Need to recharge the batteries for the party on 1st.


----------



## sandrat (1 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Yeah am going to work on my flexing, Training for Mr Universe.


 
you dont need to train


----------



## sandrat (1 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Off to my OCD bed now. Need to recharge the batteries for the party on 1st.


 
mind you dont crease the money under the mattress sue


----------

